# Site Photos



## Esioul (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone got any interesting photos you have taken of sites you have visited, or just on interesting buildings in your area? Let's have a look!

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j73/Esioul/BROUGHLAW.jpg

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j73/Esioul/P1010344.jpg


----------



## Madeline (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a lot of pictures of well know sites I have visited.  I'll get some together.


----------



## Angeline (Jan 26, 2007)

This pic was taken by a friend of mine who visited Pompei.  Thought I would share it with you.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice. Those ash bodies freak me out a bit I think, especially the dogs.


----------

